# Why I feel like nobody cares here?



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

I just wonder why I feel like nobody cares here? I mean, I write something, and immediately after, there is someone who post a mean thing after. Or nobody reply at all. :shock:

It seems that there's a click (gang) on here, I can feel this more and more. I am sure I am not the only one who can feel it too,

Anyways, the purpose of this thread was so ask : why the hell some people are WAY more important than others here? It's obvious!!! Why people post mean things in reply to posts who are important?

I can understand at some point, but feeling alone or left out in a DP Internet world, on top of feeling DP and having those little nasty posts on top of that illness, it's too much and I don't get it.

Allure


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I am fairly new here and I have read quite a few of your posts. I see that people support you, but remeber that they are struggling too. Sometimes when you are in such emotional distress it is hard to reach out and help others (especially when you can't help yourself.) I know that is how I sometimes feel.

I am sorry you feel so alone and I care although I don't know you at all.

I have also noticed in your posts that you are VERY scared as am I, but there is only so much reassurance you can get from other people. You have to start trusting in yourself that you are strong and you will be okay.

Go back through your posts and weigh the postive and negative, I bet you will see that you are supported more than you realized. It is easier to to focus on the bad things isn't it?

Hang in there, be strong, believe in yourself. I believe in you.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

One more thing...

Strength is nothing more than enduring life, to be able to survive the heartaches and agonies with our heads help high. Hold your head high and be proud you are strong enough to endure this.

I thing the people here are some of the strongest souls I have ever come across. Sort of like warriors in life, and that which doesn't kill you really does make you stronger and wiser.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)




----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

A lot of people mention this at one time or another. "Why does no one respond to my posts?" It's nothing personal when no one responds. It's hard to repond to everyone's post and personally I'm too lo\azy to respond a lot. I usually respond if I have experienced it and can help somewhat but with most of this dp stuff none of us have the answers so we just skip over posts. I usually only have a few replies on my posts too. It's really nothing personal. Don't worry about it. If you really have a question you need info on, go to the search on this site and 90% of the time there has been a prior post about that subject.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Allure30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wonder why I feel like nobody cares here? I mean, I write something, and immediately after, there is someone who post a mean thing after. Or nobody reply at all. :shock:
> 
> ...


because in reality nobody really does....


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

In REALITY and other form of reality (whether I end up in outer space of not,) I and others CARE SO MUCH!!!! Don't you think for one second that no one cares. NOT TRUE!!!!

Depersonalized, 
by the way I care JUST AS MUCH about you too. Sending you all my love and support right now, I know you feel alone, but you are not.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi,

I agree with the above posts. People do try to be helpful but as stated above they are all going thru their own personal battles and it makes it difficult at times. Youre always going to have a few rude posts. Just disregard them. This is a board of highly anxious, agitated people. Theres always going to be a few people that are a pain in the ass(like me!). As for this board being clicky(spelling?), I would have agreed wth you a few months ago. It seems the click of "long timers" that were trying to run the show here have somewhat dissolved, due to a certain member leaving. In my opinion, this board is a much better place now.

Joe


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

it can be hard to believe that someone cares, in fact, in some ways it might be easier to care about someone else than to really believe someone cares about you. What is that silly expression... I would never want to belong to a club that would have me as a member? I think at a certain point a person can get numb and it feels like no one cares about them, when in fact people do.

As far as obnoxious posts, those are on every discussion board everywhere. You have to learn to skip over them and disregard them. I've seen boards much much worse!


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Probably because watching every one of your new posts -- every day -- is like watching a monkey with one hand nailed to the ground constantly walk around in circles and, yet, constantly bitching to us that he can't walk straight.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

JasonFar said:


> Probably because watching every one of your new posts -- every day -- is like watching a monkey with one hand nailed to the ground constantly walk around in circles and, yet, constantly bitching to us that he can't walk straight.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: right on the spot


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i think that's mean.

i read your posts but don't respond these days. the reason is i used to really think of ideas that might help you and spend time offering advice. you never responded in your threads to anything i had written 

anyway i really hope you find your way out of dr and i will give advice if i can offer any in the future.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Thanks PDR and rainboteers, little crocodile, and enngirl, thanks a lot. :wink:

SB, JasonFar : you don't worth it.

Allure


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

You don't worth it!


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

What about me? sniffle, sniffle. Im neither a good or bad guy???


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

You have your moments Joe.

The reason that people do not reply to every post is two-fold, I believe. Firstly, they can offer no advice other than sympathy. Secondly, and most importantly, I really believe a lot of people on here do not LISTEN to the advice given. They read the often lenghty posts, usually by Janine or Dreamer, nod their heads in agreement, but don't ACT on it. The majority of posts lately are, somewhat understandably, a litany of suffering. We're only human, with our own problems, and can tire of endless repeats of how shit everyone is feeling. Nothing wrong with posting about how rough you are feeling of course, vents are cathartic, but don't except a reply every single time.

I don't think there are any real personality issues here, at least I hope not. I doubt if anyone deliberately witholds advice because they don't see eye to eye. Probably the most 'famous' clash of personalities is between myself and Joe, but I don't wish him ill. Even though we disagree on just about everything, he's offered me advice on Benzo's and SSRI's, and visa-versa.

We're all here to help.

Oh well, I might as well tell you, JC knows. I've just been diagnosed with Acute Myaloid Leaukemia, Type M7. No wonder I've been feeling so shit for the past few months, infections, abscesses and what-not. I've got to have two sessions of chemo a week, starting tomorrow, and I'm the list for stem-cell transplants...but there is a waiting list as long as my cock, so I'm not holding out much hope. I don't believe in prayer, and I'm truely not afraid...but pray for me, would ya ? Cheers.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Speechless for once.

I wasn't sure if it was a windup until I saw that for you to wanted people to pray for you. :wink:

Keep us informed of any developments.

I really hope you'll recover from this.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Speechless too.

My thoughts are with you, I wish you every ounce of strength to help you through this.

Keep up your acerbic wit, you could make this thing wither away in fear...Seriously, a 'devil may care' attitude like yours could be very useful!!!  Please have hope, we all do!

How do you actually feel, I didn't realise you hadn't been feeling that unwell? Good luck for tomorrow
Gxxx


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks GFUNK. I spoke to JC about it the other day, but I thought I'd keep quiet until I knew for definate.

Over the past few months I've had constant mouth ulcers, chest infections, an abscess that took nearly two weeks to clear up despite mega-antibiotics, and I've lost quite a bit of weight. I put it down to the goddam Efexor, but my GP insisted on a blood test and the rest is history.

Anyway, I only have to go into hospital twice a week, so I'll be around the rest of the time to keep you all in line. !!


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Martin,

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Youre a good guy and I hope things work out for you.

Joe


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

I a really sorry Martin, that you have this illness.  I really really hope things will be OK after a while... It's very surprising and sad, this story! 

I wish you the best and I will send you good vibes...

Allure


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Moved to Dear Martin thread.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi martin

really sorry to hear this news. if you need a r+r break let me know


----------

